# Bilderkennung mit Blackberry



## TakaBo (30. Mrz 2008)

Hallo Allerseits,

letztens hab ich von meinem Chef ein Blackberry in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. Wie
ich rausgefunden habe, lässt sich das Ding mit Java ME programmieren. Um das Teil 
"einer nützlichen Verwendung"  :wink: zukommen zu lassen, kam mir die Idee die integrierte
Kamera zum Scannen von Barcodes zu missbrauchen. CCD-Scanner arbeiten doch auch nach einem
ähnlichen Prinzip. Meine Frage ist nur: Kennt jemand eine Bibliothek, die mir Funktionen zur
Bildverarbeitung bereit stellt, die auch performant genug ist und auch auf ME läuft? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

Chris


----------



## masta // thomas (30. Mrz 2008)

http://code.google.com/p/zxing/


----------



## TakaBo (30. Mrz 2008)

Danke schön,

das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

Gruß Chris


----------

